# Holiday Systems International



## jimbosee (Feb 10, 2008)

jimbosee from Melbourne Australia.Could any tugger/s,tell me about HSI,are they good,bad or indifferent.I do not remember reading anything about them on the forum.Thank you Regards  Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## goyebr (Mar 22, 2008)

*HSI*

So far we have had good results with HSI. But we got them real cheap. I do not think I would pay more than what I did. For $2,500 we got 75 breakaway weeks and the club membership. I like them beter than RCI. Exchange fees are lower and we have had no issues with trading. In Jan we went to PV at the Marival. Decent place if you have young kids. The all inclusive was $25 less for HSI members than it was for RCI members. We also are members of RCI and checked out both. I also like the fact that HSI will pay your maint. fee if you can not use your week. Know lots of people who own and can not exchange and just do not use their week.

When our RCI membership runs out we will not renew and will stick with HSI. RCI is a pain to work with. HSI travel and RCI travel are both the same. Do not let them sell you on the discount airfare/hotel junk. You can get cheaper on the internet. They are only useful for exchanges and getting rid of your week by paying your maint fee.

Have not tried to trade on this site yet. I think I may join and try. Learning a lot as I read here.

Best advice I have seen is buy resale. A lot cheaper.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 6, 2008)

goyebr,

How did you get the HSI membership with 25 breakaway weeks for that price?  Also how much is each breakaway week?


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 9, 2008)

I joined them many years ago and have used them a few times.   I dont know exactly how you would use them, instead of buying a timeshare? a trading company?  I dont rate it as one of my  smarter moves but I think it will have more value when I retire.  

Ive used the burn weeks and they can be a great value.  Here is a current list of the burn weeks.  You can also get other weeks at discounted prices, many below mfs. I dont know how useful it would be for you because of where you live.  

RESORT   LOCATION   SIZE   SLEEPS   DATE   HOLIDAY   All Inclusive   PRICE   
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  Apr 18 2008       $250.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  Apr 19 2008       $250.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  Apr 25 2008       $281.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  Apr 25 2008       $283.00    
Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis  CA (Palm Springs)  1BD  4  Apr 26 2008       $675.00    
The Resort at Bear Lake  UT (Garden City)  2BD  6  Apr 28 2008       $550.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 2 2008       $317.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  May 2 2008       $320.00    
Playa Maria Beach Club  Mexico (Mazatlan)  Jr. Suite  4  May 3 2008       $295.00    
Shore Crest Vacation Villas II  SC (Myrtle Beach)  2BD  6  May 3 2008  None    $575.00    
Silverado II  CO (Winter Park)  2BD  6  May 3 2008       $313.00    
Star Island Resort and Club  FL (Orlando)  3BD-Lockoff  8  May 3 2008       $699.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 3 2008       $338.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 3 2008       $338.00    
Villa Roma Resort Lodges  New York (Callicoon)  1BD  6  May 4 2008       $675.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD  4  May 8 2008       $350.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  4 (2a, 2c under 12)  May 8 2008       $336.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  4 (2a, 2c under 12)  May 8 2008       $336.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 9 2008       $357.00    
Torres Mazatlan  Mexico (Mazatlan)  1BD  4  May 9 2008       $350.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  May 9 2008       $363.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD  6  May 10 2008       $363.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $370.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $370.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $370.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $370.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $370.00    
La Renaissance  NJ (Atlantic City)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $650.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  May 10 2008       $363.00    
Paradise Beach Villas  Aruba  2BD  6  May 10 2008       $825.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  May 10 2008       $350.00    
Tahoe Chaparral  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 10 2008       $357.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  May 10 2008       $417.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  May 10 2008       $417.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD  4  May 15 2008       $392.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD-Lockoff  4  May 15 2008       $392.00    
Playa Del Sol Grand  Mexico (Nuevo Vallarta)  2BD  6  May 15 2008       $411.00    
Alpine Crest/ Resort Club of Helen  GA (Helen)  2BD  6  May 16 2008       $650.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 16 2008       $402.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 16 2008       $402.00    
Torres Mazatlan  Mexico (Mazatlan)  1BD  4  May 16 2008       $392.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  May 16 2008       $411.00    
Breezy Point International  MN (Detroit Lakes)  1BD  4  May 17 2008       $650.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 17 2008       $382.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 17 2008       $382.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 17 2008       $382.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD  6  May 17 2008       $411.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD  6  May 17 2008       $411.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD  6  May 17 2008       $411.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 17 2008       $422.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  May 17 2008       $402.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  May 17 2008       $392.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 17 2008       $459.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 17 2008       $459.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  May 17 2008       $494.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  May 17 2008       $494.00    
Powell Place  CA (San Francisco)  1BD  4  May 19 2008       $550.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Krystal International Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  2BD  6  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Sea Mountain  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $453.00    
Sea Mountain  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $453.00    
The Orange Tree Resort  AZ (Scottsdale)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $521.00    
Torres Mazatlan  Mexico (Mazatlan)  1BD  4  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $494.00    
Village at Steamboat  CO (Steamboat Springs)  2BD  6  May 23 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Hotel Room  2  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $409.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  2  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $439.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  2  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $439.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  2  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $439.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  2  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $439.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $453.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD  6  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $494.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD  6  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $494.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Gardens at West Maui  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Kahana Beach Vacation Club  HI (Maui)  Studio  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $534.00    
Kahana Beach Vacation Club  HI (Maui)  Studio  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $534.00    
Maui Beach Vacation Club  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $573.00    
Maui Beach Vacation Club  HI (Maui)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $573.00    
Penthouse Beach Club  FL (Treasure Island)  Studio  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $399.00    
Playa del Sol Los Cabos  Mexico (San Jose del Cabo)  2BD  6  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $481.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $453.00    
Villa del Mar  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  2BD  6  May 24 2008       $494.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $560.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $560.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $560.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $611.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  May 24 2008  Memorial Day    $611.00    
Westgate Vacation Villas  FL (Kissimmee)  2BD (with Loft)  10  May 24 2008       $750.00    
Palm Springs Tennis Club  CA (Palm Springs)  1BD  4  May 25 2008  Memorial Day    $575.00    
Balboa Club  Mexico (Mazatlan)  2BD  6  May 26 2008  Memorial Day    $508.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  1BD  4  May 29 2008       $491.00    
Playa del Sol Costa Sur  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  Studio  4 (2a, 2c under 12)  May 29 2008       $452.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 30 2008       $510.00    
Kingsbury of Tahoe  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  May 30 2008       $510.00    
Sands of Kahana  HI (Maui)  3BD  8  May 30 2008       $1,050.00    
Sea Mountain  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  May 30 2008       $491.00    
Sea Mountain  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  May 30 2008       $491.00    
Sea Village  HI (Big Island)  1BD  4  May 30 2008       $491.00    
The Flagship Resort  NJ (Atlantic City)  1BD  4  May 30 2008       $567.00    
Torres Mazatlan  Mexico (Mazatlan)  1BD  4  May 30 2008       $491.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 31 2008       $472.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  May 31 2008       $472.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  2BD


----------



## SDCaliTraveler (May 9, 2008)

*Holiday Systems International (HSI) Scam*

If you are approached about a Holiday Systems International (HSI) membership - don't consider it..... run as fast as you can in the opposite direction.  It is a complete waste of money! 

My husband and I were stupid enough to fall for the HSI promises and purchased the useless vacation membership. After receiving our login and password to the HSI website,  we soon realized that we had been scammed by the HSI sales reps who totally misrepresented the product.  They will tell you Burn Weeks are on average $299 a week. This is a lie!  The average is more than $450.  Very little inventory is available for less than that, and what is available will be somewhere you don't want to be (ex. Colorado when the snow is all melting).  HSI will also promise that your Breakaway weeks average of $450 per week  - this is a lie too!  Breakaway weeks are $600/week or more.  You can only see inventory of Breakaway weeks about 4 months out and the search capability for those four months on the website is so cumbersome, it's not worth your time.  The quality of the timeshares are very poor - three stars or less.

The HSI website is truly a joke.  You cannot book Breakaway weeks online.  You either have to call the company during normal business hours, or submit a request online and wait for someone to get back to you.  This will take several days!  You also cannot search for or book hotel and airfare reservations online either. The company may as well not have a website at all.  It's more like dealing with a crappy travel agency in another state.  You cannot comparison shop for best rates.  You just have to be dumb enough to think that HSI will give you a deal.

There is absolutely no benefit to using Holiday Systems International.  You will not save any money using their service. In fact, it will just cause more frustration.

I issued a complaint to the Better Business Bureau about this company (which by the way has numerous BBB compliants against it). HSI accepted no responsiblity for anything.   They did not address any of the issues we had and had the gaul to send us a letter stating that we were liars.   HSI is a BBB member in Las Vegas, but Holiday Systems International is scamming the BBB too.


----------



## Suavé (May 14, 2008)

I got my membership from a resort.  I don't think HSI sells memberships online.  My best friend contacted them because I got a killer condo in Hawaii for just over 300 bucks:whoopie:  I booked my week online, short notice.  It was a piece of cake!  
They said she would have to go to a TS presentation to get a membership.  
She's thinking about it, but wants me to go along for moral support so she only buys into HSI - not a TS.

   Who knows,  as an extensive traveler in more than just timeshares, maybe I can see the value.  I've gotten a couple of good cruise quotes too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2008)

Suavé said:


> I got my membership from a resort.  I don't think HSI sells memberships online.  My best friend contacted them because I got a killer condo in Hawaii for just over 300 bucks:whoopie:  I booked my week online, short notice.  It was a piece of cake!
> They said she would have to go to a TS presentation to get a membership.
> She's thinking about it, but wants me to go along for moral support so she only buys into HSI - not a TS.
> 
> Who knows,  as an extensive traveler in more than just timeshares, maybe I can see the value.  I've gotten a couple of good cruise quotes too.



Your first post is on this company?  Very suspicious.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2008)

talkamotta, that is an impressive list.  I notice that a lot of weeks managed by Consolidated are on it, so I am wondering if this is a way that Consolidated (and some other companies) dumps extra inventory to get the most money back.   How many owners don't use their weeks, year after year, so they have large amounts of inventory they have to "burn."  It looks like you can get some bargains there.  What are the rules of use?  Is it similar to RCI and II?  If you give it to a friend, do you have to pay for a guest certificate?  

Inquiring minds want to know.   

Did you pay money in advance like the other poster did?

So is this like another exchange company, or is it different?


----------



## Kola (May 14, 2008)

*Not impressed.*

I wouldn't call it an impressive list. First, about half of what's on this list has already expired. This product has no value. The other half will expire in a couple of weeks but prices quoted, at least in some cases I checked, are comparable to what one can find on II Getaways site some six months in advance. Unless someone is desperate to go somewhere on very short notice there are better options available elsewhere.

K.


----------



## talkamotta (May 14, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> talkamotta, that is an impressive list.  I notice that a lot of weeks managed by Consolidated are on it, so I am wondering if this is a way that Consolidated (and some other companies) dumps extra inventory to get the most money back.   How many owners don't use their weeks, year after year, so they have large amounts of inventory they have to "burn."  It looks like you can get some bargains there.  What are the rules of use?  Is it similar to RCI and II?  If you give it to a friend, do you have to pay for a guest certificate?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> ...



I think it is a dumping ground for Consolidated.  Club de Solei is on there quite often and I have seen Sands of Kahana more than a few times.  They are both in Vegas so it makes sense.  

I bought into HSI, not through a resort but directly to them.  I paid $1700 (which wasnt one of my smarter moves).  Since then I have booked about 6 of thier burn weeks and paid under $300 for 2 bedrooms (mostly Club de Solei)  The other poster was correct when you book a week, you call them.  Thier customer service is a little above average. When I have booked weeks for my family I didnt get a guest certificate.  I havent had the need to use them for 2 years, so it may have changed.  

I compared rates for cruises (for my dd honeymoon) and they were competitive for anything I saw on the internet, my sil got a good rate w/employee discount from FedX. HSI, did research and called me back the next day with my best options.  If you needed an extra day in a hotel they will get you a decent rate. I guess each situation is different as to whether its the best.  

You can exchange weeks with HSI and they claim they will buy your week and pay your mfs. That was a few years ago, dont know if that policy has changed. Im not going to renew my RCI and might give HSI a try on exchanging. Im mainly keeping this membership because I retire in 2+ years and I think it will come in handy when I can use the burn weeks.  I have received good value for my initial cost but it might not work for many.


----------



## sartie1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*[Deleted - duplicate post]*

[Duplicate posts & posts about controversial social issues are not permitted on TUG.  Please read the TUG posting rules before you post again.  DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## pammex (Jul 8, 2009)

I have HSI and have yet to utilize it....never seems to work out for me....


----------



## sartie1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Illegal contract*

Don’t buy, or refund ASAP.  Holiday Systems International is a high pressure sales outfit that then SLAMS the door closed if you have second thoughts.  We purchased a 15 year lease with 25 weeks for $4075 in Playa del Carmen, Mexico.  We were staying at the The Reef Playacar, in the Mexican Riviera.  We own a timeshare at The Grandview Las Vegas, and maintain a membership with RCI.

I understand that buying a timeshare can be a scary prospect, and the industry has resorted to sales tactics that border on kidnapping, but we have fully enjoyed our RCI timeshare.  My wife doesn’t like to camp, so I like to compare costs as equivalent to owning an RV.  The cost of gas to haul, insure, store, and maintain an RV is actually higher than the annual fees on our timeshare.  And the good news is a timeshare is real property that generally doesn’t depreciate like an RV.

Now Holiday Systems International (HSI) is a different story.  After we bought, I did a lot of internet research.  My overall impression is it is “timeshare-lite” without the equity.  More like a destination club.  It’s a privately owned company without stock traded in any stock exchange that I could find.  Origin 1993.  Joined BBB of Nevada in 1995.  Has A- rating last I checked, but has accumulated complaints.  $6.6 million in annual sales per a business website.  Employ about 100 to 200 people.  Not that big a company in my opinion.  HSI has sponsored ARDA events and a bicycle racing team, Team Pro Cyclery.  A little unsettling to think that its possible they could close their doors tomorrow.

The specifics of our case reads much like others.  When we called HSI in Nevada, we were directed back to the resort.  Numerous phone calls later, I was able to reach a sales representative once.  The “front-man” of the operation told me to call back (the office was closed, which was true), but he claimed he didn’t know the fax number there.  How lame.  Good way of blocking a cancellation letter though!  Further calls were made the next day, messages left at least four to five total, but no call backs.  A total joke of an operation.  Nevertheless, we have now disputed the charges with the credit card company.  The contract was illegal.  Did not allow 5 business days to rescind as stipulated by Mexican law and PROFECO.  This is a right that can not be waived.  Our attempts to cancel were on the fourth and fifth business days.  HSI will not be allowed to do this to us, and shouldn't be allowed to do it to anyone else!


----------

